# Rear Rattle Fix



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

I too had the infamous rear rattle and I MacGyver'ed a way to fix it. It has cut down on the noise *SIGNIFICANTLY*!

The culprit is the looseness of the latch itself. The mechanical latch inside the latch housing is what makes most of the noise. You can almost duplicate it by moving the piece with your fingers. 

It's pictured here:










What I used to correct it was a strip cut from a foam Koozie to act as an insulator. I cut it so that it would wrap around the latch post. 










Finally, I attached it with zip ties to the post as seen here:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Book your passage to Puebla so you can oversee the installation of your invention
first hand. If you don't speak Spanish, Bill will lend you his translation dictionary.
Some pages are a bit 'sticky' due to tequila spills but otherwise it is in pretty fair
condition.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Mmmm.... Coors Light.

Oh, yeah - the fix is nice too.

Bill


----------



## Shortfuse206 (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice fix, going to give this a try myself.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Shortfuse206 said:


> Nice fix, going to give this a try myself.


Just take note that our inventor has already applied for a patent. Without getting his
permission to do it will result in a visit from 'The Cadenza Man' who handles all legal
proceedings for us and is known to 'go for the jugular' on behalf of his clients.


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

*FV-QR*

That is a solid approach: pretty similar to what I did to control a rattling driver's door that moved around on the latch over bumps. Though in that case, moving the striker panel in towards the vehicle was the ultimate cure.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-rattle-fixed.-Driver-s-door-wind-noise-fixed.


----------



## 01250alm (Nov 9, 2011)

In my case, I try everything and the rattle did not stop. It was very disturbing, it sounded like the car was 20 years old. I was seriously thinking in selling my beetle. 
In my last trip to the dealership a person suggested a silicon spray for the trunk seals. Personally I did not think it would help. Since I was so desperate I bought the “Liqui Moly Silicon Spray” and spayed the seals.










The result Rattle gone!!!, My car now looks and feels like a new car.
Hope the above helps someone else.


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

Hmm silicone spray?! Might be worth a try... I tried the coozie fix, too rattle down. Then I removed passenger strut to confirm that's the cause... It was.... But you need both to operate the hatch. So I turned both upside down(opposite from stock) and the rattle is damn near gone! They are gas struts so it won't hurt anything... Guess I should incorporate the silicone lube too eh?!


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

misterwes said:


> Then I removed passenger strut to confirm that's the cause... It was.... But you need both to operate the hatch. So I turned both upside down(opposite from stock) and the rattle is damn near gone! They are gas struts so it won't hurt anything... Guess I should incorporate the silicone lube too eh?!


Misterwes,

You are my idol. Flipping the struts was the exact solution. I did it this afternoon and I now have ZERO rattle. 

This is a perfect example of why owners forums are so valuable.


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

I just wish the posts about orders and complaints would stop... The forum should be about fixes and tech talk with regard to the vehicle and not to mention DIY and modding!!!... Glad I could help... 

Also I inserted pieces of coozie into the strut's nipple slot for good measure


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

misterwes said:


> Also I inserted pieces of coozie into the strut's nipple slot for good measure


Damn you! Now I have to go and take them off again...LOL


----------



## ltlebug (Jan 12, 2012)

misterwes said:


> I just wish the posts about orders and complaints would stop... The forum should be about fixes and tech talk with regard to the vehicle and not to mention DIY and modding!!!...


I am happy that you have your 2012 beetle and enjoying it! From what I understand the forum is about the 2012 Beetle, and one of the major issues has been production. And unfortunately, VW has not been keeping everyone posted, so for me personally, it has been a great source of information. Sorry that you feel we should stop, Misterwes, but I think everyone has been very courteous in that they specifically indicate the content of the thread in the title of the thread. So you should be able to avoid those that do not relate to fixes and tech talk. Enjoy your beetle, and hopefully soon, I will be an owner as well


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

ltebug has a valid point. 

VW has been HORRIBLE at addressing issues, sharing information and explaining the delays. Not only to customers but more importantly the dealers as well.

The dealers have been in the dark as much as we have and much of the information I've found on here they weren't even aware of. 

It sounds like many of the issues have been worked out on the newer vehicles coming off the lines these days compared to the earlier builds. 

Despite the odd issues I've had (non-tethered tow hook caps and the rattle) the fact is this car is a blast and I love it. 

I just wish the modding/performance community would hurry up with production on their products.


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

I didn't rant. Was just a wish... I'm working on some tech info for those modders or the LED enthusiasts.. I am VERY happy with my beetle.. Just sayin, I've never seen so many threads on the SAME thing(my order isn't done yet WHA)... But, to each their own. If I had that big a prob with it I'd make a thread dedicated to it... Instead I rant aloud to myself  good luck with your order. Hopefully fitting of the struts and hatch are better on coming orders!


----------



## ltlebug (Jan 12, 2012)

misterwes said:


> I'm working on some tech info for those modders or the LED enthusiasts.. good luck with your order. Hopefully fitting of the struts and hatch are better on coming orders!


Thank you! and if I do have issues, I know where to come


----------



## Stingme1975 (Mar 12, 2012)

Do you guys really have to slam your trunks hard? When on a test drive on another Beetle, I noticed that the trunk was making quite a bit of noise. It looked closed. But it wasnt until it was slammed harder that i would have usually thought that I would have to. On the one that I bought. The same exact thing. I can really hear the difference now when it shuts completly. A very nice THUD sound!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Stingme1975 said:


> Do you guys really have to slam your trunks hard? When on a test drive on another Beetle, I noticed that the trunk was making quite a bit of noise. It looked closed. But it wasnt until it was slammed harder that i would have usually thought that I would have to. On the one that I bought. The same exact thing. I can really hear the difference now when it shuts completly. A very nice THUD sound!


I did find that when activating my alarm, the sound of activation is only substantially loud 
if all doors, including the trunk, are solidly closed. I would otherwise get a weaker sounding
acvtivation sound. Must admit that the trunk didn't seem 'open' when the weaker sound
emerged...but once I re-closed it, I could now detect that it was properly closed by the louder
'confirmation' sound.


----------

